# Sightmark reflex sight problem



## JRM1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Got one del. today and was not happy,when looking thru scope,on all 4 reticle choices and both red and green,appeared as if it was being projected several times at once making it very blurry,had to squint to almost closing eye to even come close to being in focus,has anyone else had this problem?is it this way on all reflex sights on did i just get a bad one


----------

